# Advice for New Business on Costa Blanca



## Pollypocket (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello everyone,
Im Polly, my Husband & I are thinking of moving out to The Costa Blanca with my son who is 6, early next year to do Airbrush Temporary Tattoos.
We are looking at Benidorm or Torrevieja.

We have searched to see if anyone is doing this at the moment & cant find anyone. (only possibley 1 in the old town of Benidorm)

I was looking to see if anyone already living out there has seen anyone doing this & where?

Also my son is a keen footballer, Does anyone know of any kids football teams in Benidorm?

And other advice would be much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

there are lots of beachside stalls that do henna tattoos and the like around my area (Costa del Sol) in the holiday season, but I dont know what happens in the Costa Blanca?

Welcome to the forum, I'm sure someone will give you info re football etc before long, I would imagine there are loads of clubs of all shapes and sizes there tho!

Jo xx


----------



## Pollypocket (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks, henna is very different to Airbrush as alot people get very bad reactions to Henna as it burns the skin, alot of UK people wont have them anymore.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pollypocket said:


> Thanks, henna is very different to Airbrush as alot people get very bad reactions to Henna as it burns the skin, alot of UK people wont have them anymore.



I dont know cos the only tattoos I've come across in my sheltered little bubble are the ones my kids occasionally get - those transfer things you can get in the "todo" shops here. I'm not really a tattoo kinda person (too old LOL)

One thing that crossed my mind is how your idea would be with chlorine, sun cream and sea water, which in the summer months would matter???... but apart from that I dont know???? 

See what the others say

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Nice website and you'll hit the ground running!


----------

